# ASNT III BASIC- study guied



## اشرف الطرشول (15 يناير 2013)

يسعدني ان اقدم لكم كتاب ASNT III BASIC- study guied 

وأي من الاعضاء يريد اي معلومات عن اللحام او الاختبارات الغير هدامة , يضع رده واستفساره

ولا اريد منكم الا الدعاء بالتوفيق

موجود على 4shared.com تحت اسم [h=1]ASNT III BASIC- study guied.pdf[/h]


----------



## redafathy26 (15 أغسطس 2013)

l.,,,l,l,lllllllllllllllllllllll, ,llllllllllllllllllllllllllll ,kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## energitique (11 أكتوبر 2013)

hello
please can you give me this course
thinks


----------

